# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Общие вопросы >  проблема с монитором на ноуте Acer

## gh0st_mks

Если подвигать крышку ноута,то картинка застывает при этом звук есть(если смотришь фильм или игрушку).Может даже стать обсалютно белым или появляются красные полосы..Что это может бытьИИ

----------


## _Xardas_

А обязательно её двигать?

----------

